# Menuentry for Archlinux under Grub



## balanga (Jun 10, 2017)

It may not sound llike a FreeBSD question, but it is really...

I'm trying to add Archlinux to my grub based Multiboot disk which has been partitioned with `gpart`. I have added various Linux distros already, but am having problems figuring out the entry for Archlinux... I read a guide here:-

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive

but this is full of Linuxisms.... In particular I don't know how to interpret this:-



> As it is recommend to use a persistent name instead of /dev/sd_xY_ to identify the partition on the USB drive where the image files are located, define a variable for convenience to hold the value. If the ISO images are on the same partition as grub, use the following to read the UUID at boot time:
> 
> /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
> # path to the partition holding ISO images (using UUID)
> ...




I have all the ISO images in an FAT32 formatted ms-basic-data partition labelled DOS which is gpt6. How should I specify 'imgdevpath'?  /dev/ada0/DOS ?


----------

